

Ask HN: does Google and other search engines save all search queries? - bekman


======
pilooch
All engines do save queries. I don't believe there's much hope of seeing any
engine renounce to this data opportunity.

Users though, could keep better track of their queries and selected results.
Saving this data locally on their machine is an option. This is useful for
recall, but also allows to share queries and results with others. The latter
allows to build various result and query recommenders.

For instance, <http://www.seeks-project.info/> lets you share your queries
with others so you can benefit from their work on the results. You can play
with it by using the demo server <http://www.seeks.fr/>

------
uptown
I don't know their official answer, but the value of the information FAR
outweighs the cost to retain the data, so you'd have to assume they do. Their
entire businesses are built upon their ability to use what they know about
their customers to generate revenue, and the terms a person has searched for
are a component of building this profile.

------
mike-cardwell
<https://duckduckgo.com/> saves your search queries, but does not ever log the
IP address of the machine doing the search, nor any unique identifier which
could link searches together. See <https://duckduckgo.com/privacy.html>

------
Deadsunrise
Of course they do. They even let you see your search history:
<https://www.google.com/history/trends?hl=en>

------
RealGeek
Yes, they do log your search queries. They even serve ads related to the
queries in your GMail and adsense on other websites.

